# Taking my sister to bug out.



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

So the other day my sister was complaining about how she hates this place and everyone in it, and eventually told me to, "Go die." That didn't sit well with me at all. So I was rethinking even taking her to bug out with us. She's been a bitch to me my whole life and would only complain about how the food isn't good, or how there's a bug in the house. Should I or shouldn't I? I don't wanna be a bad person by not, but I don't wanna live the rest of my life listening to her bickering.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have no place in my life for negative, angry and/or pissy people. Regardless if they are family or not. More than once I have told people in my life that if they want to continue being a part of it they are going to have to choose to be the kind of person I want to be around (or anyone wants to be around) -or- don't let the door hit you where the good Lord split you. The choice is theirs to make.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

well, that a choice you have to make yourself but make sure if you don't you can live with it. Funny how we miss the people who piss us off when they are not around. "Pick your enemies carefully, cause in some ways they will define you and will last longer then your friends", Bono. I had to tell a coworker that they can have their pot or a place bugging out with my group, not both. (Please don't get upset with this if you use, Im not judging YOU, just people in my group, I will not attempt to tell you what you can and cant do in your own home)


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

biobacon said:


> well, that a choice you have to make yourself but make sure if you don't you can live with it. Funny how we miss the people who piss us off when they are not around. "Pick your enemies carefully, cause in some ways they will define you and will last longer then your friends", Bono. I had to tell a coworker that they can have their pot or a place bugging out with my group, not both. (Please don't get upset with this if you use, Im not judging YOU, just people in my group, I will not attempt to tell you what you can and cant do in your own home)


Bio, I love that saying about picking your enemies. Never heard of it said that way.

I feel no one ever should tell me to Go Die. I think that is just awful to say to someone. I know there are a lot of people that talk that way to each other all the time and don't even think a thing about it. But I wouldn't want someone in my life that talks that way because I don't. If I did, it wouldn't matter to me what they say.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I kinda have to agree with lil missy. We might make fun of each other and joke around, but telling someone "go die" would cause a full stop in conversation. I have had to cut my mother out of my life because she was honestly just so ridiculous in how she was acting that I couldn't deal with the stress she brought me. Only you can make that decision though as it is a very, very hard one to make.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Since time immemorial people have survived when their relatives have passed on and this signals to me that if the worse came to be that you'd still go on truckin forward in life without your sister's negativity hounding you until you draw your last breath on this earth. Once the decision is made, then the follow through is often easier than imagined. In this case, the decision is made only in your mind and doesn't have to be announced to anyone unless the SHTF severely enough for the decision to be implemented. By that point you've tied your own hands by making plans to exclude her and this can strengthen your resolve to follow through on your decision.

Ultimately we all have to be responsible for ourselves. It's nice of you to have been planning to care for your adult sister but really she should be doing that job on her own and you take care of your husband and children.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

PAPreppers said:


> So the other day my sister was complaining about how she hates this place and everyone in it, and eventually told me to, "Go die." That didn't sit well with me at all. So I was rethinking even taking her to bug out with us. She's been a bitch to me my whole life and would only complain about how the food isn't good, or how there's a bug in the house. Should I or shouldn't I? I don't wanna be a bad person by not, but I don't wanna live the rest of my life listening to her bickering.


Just out of curiosity... How old are you both? Not saying that's an excuse for what she said... just wondering if her maturity level is a bit behind yours. I said some horrible things when I was a kid, but telling someone to "go die"? Nope.. never crossed that line.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Like others have said, yall gonna have ta make that decision on yer own. Nobody else can do it.

I work with a couple fellers what be complet butt heads. Both thin ther Gods gift an they ain't. I wouldn't do a single thin ta help them two knuckle heads in a disaster. They can figure it out on there own. Matter a fact, they made the "watch list", nother words, ifin they come round, they'd be watched from the time they got here till they left an there options wouldn't be good ones. I'd bury em first.

Now here be a possible option fer yall. Plan to take her, gear, food an what not. Ifin she don't change her ways, yall got some extra stuff. Ifin she do change (some folk do) then yall be set.

Good luck.


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

You do what you have to do but were it me I'd not tell her a thing as I drove off to my bug out location. I'd not take her with me. 

You can pick your nose, your friends but not your family...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PAPreppers said:


> So the other day my sister was complaining about how she hates this place and everyone in it, and eventually told me to, "Go die." That didn't sit well with me at all. So I was rethinking even taking her to bug out with us. She's been a bitch to me my whole life and would only complain about how the food isn't good, or how there's a bug in the house. Should I or shouldn't I? I don't wanna be a bad person by not, but I don't wanna live the rest of my life listening to her bickering.


SHTF. I'd give her some supplies and have her meet me at the North location and then I'd head south....


----------



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Just out of curiosity... How old are you both? Not saying that's an excuse for what she said... just wondering if her maturity level is a bit behind yours. I said some horrible things when I was a kid, but telling someone to "go die"? Nope.. never crossed that line.


I'm currently 13 soon 14. She's 18.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I think you are more mature than she is even though she is 4 years older. Keep it up and you will do well.


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

Well that is a horse of a different color...she is 18 and you are 13...the conversation you describe is fairly typical of teenage siblings and not to be taken to seriously. But as a parent I'd like to know the reasons your sister feels that way. Is it teenage angst? or something that should be taken more seriously?

Give each other space and live your own life...


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Its tough being sibblings and its tough being a teenager (particularly a girl although I don't know about that first hand...  )

You really can't make a good decision until you give her a chance to grow up a little and think about things a little. Of course, I assume you can be thankful that the decision, and responsibility for it, will be up to your parents. That being said it is a good thing to realize that you can't save everyone. In fact, usually you can't save anyone, who doesn't want to be saved, and so sometimes you need to be willing to write people off, or at least leave them behind, even if you love them, and hope that they will follow you at some later point. 

When you know what needs to be done, the longer you refuse to do it, the longer you enable those you love to avoid the question of doing it themselves.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

PAPreppers said:


> I'm currently 13 soon 14. She's 18.


Ahhh... ok. Yeah.. You and her will have issues and argue and yell and say really mean things, but.. neither of you really mean it. When you are both older (hopefully in a non SHTF scenario) you'll look back on all the mean things that were said, and the fights you had, and laugh about them... I promise.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Only thing I can say is wait and see. Some people change, particularly when they're young. Maybe as you both grow you'll come to better relationship. I have hope since your 14, every 14 year old I've know is annoying. It's not your fault it's just a stage. 

But then again some people never do get to that point where you want to save them. I've never gotten along with my mom and quite honestly don't see bothering to rescue her in the apocalypse. Heck I don't even want to let her crash at my place if she had to evacuate from a disaster.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

PAPreppers said:


> I'm currently 13 soon 14. She's 18.


You have obviously taken accountability for your own survival, so it may irritate your "adult" sister that you are thinking further ahead than her.
You will probably get along with her after she has moved out on her own and gets a few life lessons. 
It would probably be in your best interest not to reveal your BOL unless it is really nessicary.

And keep on being responsible for your self.


----------

